# How big will will this husky puppy get? (with pictures)



## Mahee (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey all, I'm new to the forums and had a question about my fathers pure bred Siberian Husky puppy. He is 11 weeks old and is already quite big. I'm not sure of his weight, but I have pictures.

Here he is with my boyfriend:










His father was quite big for the breed, over 100 pounds, and his half-brother is 115 pounds. The breeder says that he is considerably larger than his father was at that age. The vet was also surprised that he was 25% larger then his litter mates when they were taken in to get their shots. 

Anyways, I know it is usually a bit of a guess when they were young, but am just curious about what to expect. He belongs to my father but I puppy sit for him several times each month. He's a wonderful dog! : )

Here's another picture of him, just because he's so handsome...


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Did you get him from a trustworthy breeder, or a back yard operation? Do you have papers on his parents or him?

Sorry, he doesn't look like purebred Husky to me. I have NEVER heard of a pure Husky weighing 115 lbs - that is Malamute size. His coat also looks way too thick for a purebred Husky.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

He's probably an Alaskan Malamute or a Malamute mix. He's probably not a Siberian Husky, unless he's not very well bred.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Nargle said:


> He's probably an Alaskan Malamute or a Malamute mix. He's probably not a Siberian Husky, unless he's not very well bred.


Agreed. I quickly glanced through a few images of Husky and Malamute puppies and he looks much more like a Malamute. They tend to have thicker coats at a younger age. They also have the broader heads with a wider distance in between the ears, like your puppy. 

No responsible Husky breeder is going to breed Huskies that large - it's way outside of the breed standard. 

The good news is that he's absolutely adorable and you probably won't have to deal with the excessive Husky energy because he is so big. For a size guess, just look at his parents. He'll probably end up between 100 and 110 lbs


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

dmickle1 said:


> Sorry, he doesn't look like purebred Husky to me. I have NEVER heard of a pure Husky weighing 115 lbs - that is Malamute size. His coat also looks way too thick for a purebred Husky.


That's what I was thinking, way too big for a purebred husky which should be no more than 60-65 lbs.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Definately looks like a super cute lovey dovey Malamute pup to me as well. The features are just all wrong for a pure husky.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Purebred Sibes are never as large as your pup's parents are...Your pup should reach about the parent's size.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

dmickle1 said:


> Sorry, he doesn't look like purebred Husky to me. I have NEVER heard of a pure Husky weighing 115 lbs - that is Malamute size. His coat also looks way too thick for a purebred Husky.


This. 
He looks like a malamute to me. Huskies don't get that big. All of the dogs are far to large to be purebred Siberian Huskies (range from 45-60 pounds for males and 35 to 50 pounds for females - my female is 42 pounds fully grown). 
Those dogs you listed are even on the large side according to malamute standards...Siberians are much, much smaller than Malamutes and that is one of the easier ways to tell them apart

Beautiful dog though - so handsome.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

I say giant malamute! He looks like my friends mal!  he is so cute though!! he is going to be big!!! The standard of mals are 70-85 pounds. Larger ones are giant mals. We had a giant mal in puppy class with us she was huge. Her owners were telling me that giants can be from 90-140 pounds! I think if someone told you they were a husky obviously knows nothing about the breed. 


If you need advice I am a fellow malamute owner


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

malamutelove said:


> I say giant malamute! He looks like my friends mal!  he is so cute though!! he is going to be big!!! The standard of mals are 70-85 pounds. Larger ones are giant mals. We had a giant mal in puppy class with us she was huge. Her owners were telling me that giants can be from 90-140 pounds! I think if someone told you they were a husky obviously knows nothing about the breed.
> 
> 
> If you need advice I am a fellow malamute owner


I just wanted to ask (not to hijack this thread) - I wasn't aware of any "giant malamute" being a recognized part of the breed (I was behind on mini aussies becoming mini american shepherds) so I am just checking here.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Charis said:


> I just wanted to ask (not to hijack this thread) - I wasn't aware of any "giant malamute" being a recognized part of the breed (I was behind on mini aussies becoming mini american shepherds) so I am just checking here.


It's not, it's an out of standard Malamute (much like the king GSDs).


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Charis said:


> I just wanted to ask (not to hijack this thread) - I wasn't aware of any "giant malamute" being a recognized part of the breed (I was behind on mini aussies becoming mini american shepherds) so I am just checking here.


Nope, just an improperly bred Malamute who is too big for the breed standard 

ETA: Ah, cshellenberger beat me to it!

Since the OP hasn't responded and their last login was 1:25 pm, well after we responded, I think maybe they got some unpleasant news when they found it this wasn't a pure bred Husky?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Charis said:


> I just wanted to ask (not to hijack this thread) - I wasn't aware of any "giant malamute" being a recognized part of the breed (I was behind on mini aussies becoming mini american shepherds) so I am just checking here.


There isn't a giant malamute size variation, they are either within standard or not.

OP: That is not a sibe puppy, too big, too fluffy, and wrong proportions. That is a big mal. His father was likely a big mal too (big meaning out of standard).


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Charis said:


> I just wanted to ask (not to hijack this thread) - I wasn't aware of any "giant malamute" being a recognized part of the breed (I was behind on mini aussies becoming mini american shepherds) so I am just checking here.


No your correct they are not recognized with the AKC. some breeders are calling them "giant" malamutes. They aren't recommended to buy due to the fact of the health issues and their legs can's support their weight when they get older. They are kinda part of the fad breed stuff. They are huge; a lady in puppy class had one wow!!! the size difference between maggie and this dog. Maggie is only 68 pounds though and the runt of the litter! she however has more growing to do!



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> There isn't a giant malamute size variation, they are either within standard or not.


took the words out of my mouth. however there are breeders selling them calling them giant mals.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

malamutelove said:


> No your correct they are not recognized with the AKC. some breeders are calling them "giant" malamutes. They aren't recommended to buy due to the fact of the health issues and their legs can's support their weight when they get older. They are kinda part of the fad breed stuff. They are huge; a lady in puppy class had one wow!!! the size difference between maggie and this dog. Maggie is only 68 pounds though and the runt of the litter! she however has more growing to do!
> 
> 
> 
> took the words out of my mouth. however there are breeders selling them calling them giant mals.


Holy crap, just google image "giant malamute"! They're huge!


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I figured it was a fad thing but just wanted to be sure. I kinda had a "no way - but a slim maybe" moment when I read that wondering how I keep getting behind on stuff. Good to know I'm not.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

dmickle1 said:


> Holy crap, just google image "giant malamute"! They're huge!


omg they are right? There was one at the dog park it was 140 pounds!! it was huge!!!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I bet you that pup is a wooly mal too, maybe mix of wooly sibe and wooly mal.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I bet you that pup is a wooly mal too, maybe mix of wooly sibe and wooly mal.


maybe. He has the same fur as maggie; well it looks like it when he is sitting down. maggie isn't wooly. Lets kill 2 birds with one stone. 2 things you don't want to breed an mal with. lol his ears gave him off as not a husky.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Hmm, a very interesting article from what looks like a reputable/responsible Mal breeder, may be why the OP called his dog a husky is that these Giant mals are reffered to an "Mackenzie River Huskies".

http://omalmalamutes.com/omal/giants.htm


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

cshellenberger said:


> Hmm, a very interesting article from what looks like a reputable/responsible Mal breeder, may be why the OP called his dog a husky is that these Giant mals are reffered to an "Mackenzie River Huskies".
> 
> http://omalmalamutes.com/omal/giants.htm



Wow I never heard of them being called that. You either have an mal or husky is what I say! The OP should have done their research before assuming this was an pure bred sibe!


----------



## Mahee (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who responded! I had a feeling already that he was too big to be a husky, and thought that he would even be large to be a malamute, judging by the size of his parents. Regardless of what he is, he's a great puppy so far. I have never been very concerned with specific breeds or breed standards (my last dog was an old-fashioned scotch collie). I listed his breed because I thought it would have to do with determining his future size, as I have concerns about how his hips etc. will be when he gets older, since it seems he will be a big boy.

To those questioning why I didn't research the breed or breeder better: remember, he is NOT my dog! He belongs to my father, who doesn't even live in the same town as me. I just got the chance to dog-sit him a few times a month, which is a pleasure.  I already have done a lot of research on the types of dogs that suit my lifestyle, but am not planning on getting any until I am done school and have a more stable life. I feel that right now I cannot properly provide for a dog, at least not full time!

dmickle1, your comment about me not liking the news that he isn't a pure bred husky struck me as a tiny bit rude. However, online communication is notorious for sending the wrong messages, so I apologize if I misinterpreted that. I certainly don't care what breed, or mix of breeds he is, as long is he is healthy. I have already fallen completely in love with him, and you could tell me he was a ground hog for all I care.  

Thanks again for all the comments. I'll pass the info along to my father!


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Mahee said:


> dmickle1, your comment about me not liking the news that he isn't a pure bred husky struck me as a tiny bit rude. However, online communication is notorious for sending the wrong messages, so I apologize if I misinterpreted that. I certainly don't care what breed, or mix of breeds he is, as long is he is healthy. I have already fallen completely in love with him, and you could tell me he was a ground hog for all I care.
> 
> Thanks again for all the comments. I'll pass the info along to my father!


Didn't mean to come off as rude at all - lots of people get news on this forum that they don't want and simply vanish instead of commenting on it  

Honestly, I would ask your father some questions about where he got the dog and the quality of the breeder in question. Health issues can be a big problem in larger dogs and if he was misadvertised, then I don't think the breeder is very trustworthy. Finances providing, you guys can have him screened for basic health issues (especially hip problems). I cross my fingers that he is a big, happy, healthy guy, however if his breeding wasn't closely monitored, he is unfortunately likely to end up with genetic issues. 

I'm glad you guys don't care about the breed. Some people, upon learning their "pure bred" dog isn't so pure bred, get super upset. His health should definitely be your biggest concern and I'm glad you're asking questions and helping your father out now


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Mahee, I would be very concerned about his joints as well. Tell hour dad to make sure he doesn't feed him puppy food as it's too high protien for a breed expected to get as large as the dogs you're talking about. Feeding adult dog food will slow his growth and minimize joint damage and HOD.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

dmickle1 said:


> Didn't mean to come off as rude at all - lots of people get news on this forum that they don't want and simply vanish instead of commenting on it
> 
> Honestly, I would ask your father some questions about where he got the dog and the quality of the breeder in question. Health issues can be a big problem in larger dogs and if he was misadvertised, then I don't think the breeder is very trustworthy. Finances providing, you guys can have him screened for basic health issues (especially hip problems). I cross my fingers that he is a big, happy, healthy guy, however if his breeding wasn't closely monitored, he is unfortunately likely to end up with genetic issues.
> 
> I'm glad you guys don't care about the breed. Some people, upon learning their "pure bred" dog isn't so pure bred, get super upset. His health should definitely be your biggest concern and I'm glad you're asking questions and helping your father out now


 I agree with this. He might be a prue breed malamute though. The fad "giant" one though.



cshellenberger said:


> Mahee, I would be very concerned about his joints as well. Tell hour dad to make sure he doesn't feed him puppy food as it's too high protien for a breed expected to get as large as the dogs you're talking about. Feeding adult dog food will slow his growth and minimize joint damage and HOD.


yes this! Taste of the wild is what the "giant" mal owner gives her "giant" mal pup, solid gold wolf cub large breed puppy food is good kind too. I feed raw and taste of the wild. I mix the meat with the kibble.


----------



## Mahee (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks again for all the replies!

dmickle1, I'm glad that I was wrong. Sorry about the misinterpretation. The breeder was actually a friend of my fathers. He uses several dogs for sledding, and only breeds one or two females once a year. He mainly sells them to friends/family, or people who know someone who has one of his dogs and wants one for themselves. He also only charges 300 dollars. He loves the dogs (seeing him with the puppies was pretty cute) and they all look very healthy and well taken care of. He breeds them to be good sled dogs (ie, to be healthy and strong) but I don't know what kind of genetic issues he may not know of/be worried about. His parents looked very healthy and athletic and were very friendly, but are still in their prime, so may not be showing illness for that reason. 

I'm not even sure if he even claims that they are pure breed Siberians. My father probably assumed, due to their looks (he has never owned a husky or a mal before) that they were. I'll have to ask him about that. 

cshellenberger: Thanks for the advice. I think he is on a puppy food, so I will let him know that he should make the switch. My father lives in a very rural area, but I live in a city that has two really good dog food stores. I'll talk to the people there about what he should be eating, so I can look into making purchases to give to my father. 

My father had also mentioned that the owner of Buck's (the puppy) half brother had him neutered at 5 months instead of 6. The vet recommended it as it would slow his growth a little bit. He's going to talk to his vet about that, to see if it's a good option. 

Anyways, I'd actually be happy if he were a mal or some sort of mix. I am a very active person (love to go to the gym/hike/swim etc), but also have a lot of health issues and have been getting sicker the past few months. I was a bit concerned about the amount of energy that huskies would have, and know that sometimes it would be too much for me. Luckily he is not my dog though, so even if he has lots of energy it won't be a full time job for me! 

Thanks again for all the advice from everyone!


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Mahee said:


> Thanks again for all the replies!
> 
> dmickle1, I'm glad that I was wrong. Sorry about the misinterpretation. The breeder was actually a friend of my fathers. He uses several dogs for sledding, and only breeds one or two females once a year. He mainly sells them to friends/family, or people who know someone who has one of his dogs and wants one for themselves. He also only charges 300 dollars. He loves the dogs (seeing him with the puppies was pretty cute) and they all look very healthy and well taken care of. He breeds them to be good sled dogs (ie, to be healthy and strong) but I don't know what kind of genetic issues he may not know of/be worried about. His parents looked very healthy and athletic and were very friendly, but are still in their prime, so may not be showing illness for that reason.
> 
> ...


Yup, neutering him sooner can be a consideration, especially if your vet recommends it  

He's a beautiful dog and I hope he lives a long, healthy life. Please post photos as he gets larger, I'd love to see how big he gets!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Actually it's probably a very bad idea to neuter him early. Most people with larger breed dogs wait around 18 months to neuter. You've got to let his body mature and grow with his natural hormones, otherwise there's a higher risk that he could develop joint problems.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Nargle said:


> Actually it's probably a very bad idea to neuter him early. Most people with larger breed dogs wait around 18 months to neuter. You've got to let his body mature and grow with his natural hormones, otherwise there's a higher risk that he could develop joint problems.


Huh, I had no idea. That's not what my vet explained to me, but I've changed vets since and wouldn't be at all surprised to find out he was full of crapola. 

I neutered Loki at 7 months, but because it was recommended to help with some of his behavioral issues.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Pediatric nueter will actually cause him to grow more leggy and increase the chance of bone cancer (some studies say as much as 300%). Wait until a minimum of 18 months but preferably 2 years when his growth is complete.


----------



## Mahee (Jul 26, 2011)

cshellenberger, I find it very interesting that you say that. I had noticed that Buck's half-brother looks much more rangy then Buck or his parents. Thanks for the warning!


----------



## mountain woman (Jun 8, 2011)

your dog is absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i have a Bernese Mountain Dog breeder/owner thru my vet that says a breed that is going to be large like that should NEVER be neutered b/4 2 yrs....when she sells her pups, that's in the contract...they are to remain intact till 2 yrs of age for them to grow properly and "complete"


----------



## Alice Kaye (Dec 23, 2010)

I just want to hug it. <3 Lol. What a cute puppy. Looks like he's going to be a big one! Probably not a Siberian at all; all of the huskies I've ever seen are thinner and sleek. He's kind of thick and that fur, wow. Malamute or MalMix. Gorgeous though. Absolutely gorgeous.



tirluc said:


> i have a Bernese Mountain Dog breeder/owner thru my vet that says a breed that is going to be large like that should NEVER be neutered b/4 2 yrs....when she sells her pups, that's in the contract...they are to remain intact till 2 yrs of age for them to grow properly and "complete"


I was wondering this. My vet neutered my dog at five or so months old and my dog has absolutely GIANT paws. The first vet told me that he'd be over 100lbs and giant but while he is 75lbs at 8 months, he is really kind of short. Do you think neutering him at 5 months like stunted his growth?


----------



## Fuzzybutts (Jul 21, 2011)

They are not breed standard... but sure are impressive! My boyfriend would LOVE one of these. Ones on internet are a little pricey though ($2500). And can you imagine what it is like when these guys blow their coats?!!? LOL

As many breeds are being ruined by trying to make then fit show standards... I have a bit of a problem with typey purebreds anyway. But I do wonder how physically sound these guys would be.

At $300... I would take one! LOL


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Fuzzybutts said:


> They are not breed standard... but sure are impressive! My boyfriend would LOVE one of these. Little pricey though. And can you imagine what it is like when these guys blow their coats?!!? LOL
> 
> As many breeds are being ruined by trying to make then fit show standards... I have a bit of a problem with typey purebreds anyway. But I do wonder how physically sound these guys would be.


Actually it's people who breed OUT of standard that are ruining purebreeds and causing health conditions. Breed standard is there to protect the dog and enable it to be used for the work it was meant to do.


----------



## Fuzzybutts (Jul 21, 2011)

cshellenberger said:


> Actually it's people who breed OUT of standard that are ruining purebreeds and causing health conditions. Breed standard is there to protect the dog and enable it to be used for the work it was meant to do.


Really? Show conformation GSDs are not able to herd. Nor will you see them being used for police or millitary work these days.

Dalmations will become extinct soon due to their health problems and they are working on adding non-dalmation genes back in! http://users.nbn.net/jseltzer/dal_poin.html

I am sure you have seen Pedigreed Dogs Exposed ( http://www.myspace.com/video/bordercollie19/documentary-bbc-pedigree-dogs-exposed/44215931 ). Sure it may be hyped a little... but are you going to say it is totally false?

So many breeds have changed the size requirements it is rediculous! Toys keep getting smaller, large breeds have become larger.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I think you'll find several show conformation GSD's right here on DF that ARE in fact able to herd (Mirada comes to mind immeadiately). and yes, I've seen the propaganda that is Pedigree dogs exposed, I put as much stock in it as I do Farenheight 9/11. It's put out by AR groups trying to stop any dog breeding. However that's a topic for a different thread and I won't trash this one with it.


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

Your puppy is GORGEOUS. He looks like a Malamute X to me, or possibly even Canadian Eskimo Dog (although they are rare in the states).



> As many breeds are being ruined by trying to make then fit show standards... I have a bit of a problem with typey purebreds anyway. But I do wonder how physically sound these guys would be.


The original dog of the Mahlemut tribe was large, but *not* extra-large. These fad "giant" Alaskan Malamutes would never hold up to the extensive workload that was required of northern breeds--seal hunting on ice, sledge pulling very long distances, carrying packs on cross-country summer expeditions. I used to show Malamutes in the '90's (before I got snockered into Greyhounds, lol)--although Fuzzybutts, I agree that many breeds have moved away from their origins, the 80 lbs. show-ring Malamute of today looks very similar to the old Mahlemut dogs pictured in archival photos. I think show breeders and the AMCA (the breed parent club) have done an awesome job keeping Malamutes on the right path. 

Mahee, hope to see more pictures of your pup, regardless of breed ! He's beautiful!

Jen


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Fuzzybutts said:


> Really? Show conformation GSDs are not able to herd. Nor will you see them being used for police or millitary work these days.
> 
> Dalmations will become extinct soon due to their health problems and they are working on adding non-dalmation genes back in! http://users.nbn.net/jseltzer/dal_poin.html
> 
> ...


I don't understand the last sentence. You like the dog the OP posted, which is CONSIDERABLY larger than standard, but it's ridiculous the sizes are changing? That ain't coming from the confirmation ring, that's for sure. And the uses for dogs has varied greatly regardless of the show ring. Plenty of confirmation dogs are used in sport and vice versa. We can't argue that dogs can't do what they're supposed to any more because how many dogs are even used for what they were bred for? My Elkhound certainly doesn't run down moose and my Dachshund ain't flushing any thing out of the ground.

Someone actually involved can correct me here, but haven't confirmation standards been around for a LONG time?


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I don't understand the last sentence. You like the dog the OP posted, which is CONSIDERABLY larger than standard, but it's ridiculous the sizes are changing? That ain't coming from the confirmation ring, that's for sure. And the uses for dogs has varied greatly regardless of the show ring. Plenty of confirmation dogs are used in sport and vice versa. We can't argue that dogs can't do what they're supposed to any more because how many dogs are even used for what they were bred for? My Elkhound certainly doesn't run down moose and my Dachshund ain't flushing any thing out of the ground.
> 
> Someone actually involved can correct me here, but haven't confirmation standards been around for a LONG time?


I agree with this.


----------



## Fuzzybutts (Jul 21, 2011)

I have to agree with Carla here that I dont want to hijack this post.

I admit it is a two way sword. Do I like the dog the OP posted... yes. Did I also state that I would be worried about health probs... yes. 

As far as the standards changing in regards to size: The prob I have is with the standards to begin with. When many breeders are after the illusive "perfect show specimen", they are inflating the standards to rediculous levels and trying to get there as quick as possible as well in many cases (inbreeding and such). 

http://abcnews.go.com/Nightline/story?id=7055788&page=1
"The Bulldog of today looks very different from the Bulldog of 150 years ago. With their exaggerated, show-winning proportions, most Bulldogs can't even mate on their own. They need the help of a cradle, which can be bought on the Internet. Also, many Bulldog bitches can't give birth naturally because the puppies' heads are too big. "They do need to be artificially inseminated, and C-sections," Linda Johnson, a Bulldog breeder at Westminster, said.

Ed Sayres, president of the ASPCA, said, "If an animal can't reproduce, that's obviously a message that it's headed for extinction."

Pedigree dogs face two potential health challenges. The first is breeding them to fit their "breed standard": The Bulldog's large head, for example, and the Boston Terrier's short muzzle, which results in 25 percent of them having difficulty breathing. Some major airlines have, for health reasons, banned Bulldogs, Bostons and other breeds from flying in warm weather. "

Should we open a new thread?


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Fuzzybutts said:


> They are not breed standard... but sure are impressive! My boyfriend would LOVE one of these. Ones on internet are a little pricey though ($2500). And can you imagine what it is like when these guys blow their coats?!!? LOL
> 
> As many breeds are being ruined by trying to make then fit show standards... I have a bit of a problem with typey purebreds anyway. But I do wonder how physically sound these guys would be.
> 
> At $300... I would take one! LOL


They are pretty but they have a lot of health issues compared to the standard mal. You can't do alot of the normal activites because of the size and the coat. It really bugs me that people can't just get the standard and it will save a lot of heartache in the future. 



cshellenberger said:


> Actually it's people who breed OUT of standard that are ruining purebreeds and causing health conditions. Breed standard is there to protect the dog and enable it to be used for the work it was meant to do.


This!!



Fuzzybutts said:


> I am sure you have seen Pedigreed Dogs Exposed ( http://www.myspace.com/video/bordercollie19/documentary-bbc-pedigree-dogs-exposed/44215931 ). Sure it may be hyped a little... but are you going to say it is totally false?
> 
> So many breeds have changed the size requirements it is rediculous! Toys keep getting smaller, large breeds have become larger.


Aright using myspace as a source does not make it true. The breed standards are not changing all the time. I know the malamute standard has been around a veryyyy long time and hasn't changed. 



jenz said:


> Your puppy is GORGEOUS. He looks like a Malamute X to me, or possibly even Canadian Eskimo Dog (although they are rare in the states).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like this! I didn't see it before but he looks a a lot like an "giant" mal pup we had in our training class. I think there are a lot of very good malamute breeders out there. The giant ones are an fad it is sad because a lot of them will have health issues.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

You're quoting Ed Sayres? Yes, you need to make a new thread and be prepared for an education on Ed Sayres agenda, the truth about breed standards and why 'Form follows Function" in the breed standard when it's actually bred for.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I would happily continue this in a new thread, if I could stop typing confirmation over conformation.


----------



## Fuzzybutts (Jul 21, 2011)

No... I am quoting a fact. I do not necessarily like the person that said it or agree with his agenda. I don't agree with unnecessary animal testing but at the same time think PETA are a bunch of whack jobs.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Fuzzybutts said:


> They are not breed standard... but sure are impressive! My boyfriend would LOVE one of these. Ones on internet are a little pricey though ($2500). And can you imagine what it is like when these guys blow their coats?!!? LOL
> 
> As many breeds are being ruined by trying to make then fit show standards... I have a bit of a problem with typey purebreds anyway. But I do wonder how physically sound these guys would be.
> 
> At $300... I would take one! LOL





cshellenberger said:


> Actually it's people who breed OUT of standard that are ruining purebreeds and causing health conditions. Breed standard is there to protect the dog and enable it to be used for the work it was meant to do.





Fuzzybutts said:


> Really? Show conformation GSDs are not able to herd. Nor will you see them being used for police or millitary work these days.
> 
> Dalmations will become extinct soon due to their health problems and they are working on adding non-dalmation genes back in! http://users.nbn.net/jseltzer/dal_poin.html
> 
> ...





jenz said:


> Your puppy is GORGEOUS. He looks like a Malamute X to me, or possibly even Canadian Eskimo Dog (although they are rare in the states).
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fuzzybutts said:


> I have to agree with Carla here that I dont want to hijack this post.
> 
> I admit it is a two way sword. Do I like the dog the OP posted... yes. Did I also state that I would be worried about health probs... yes.
> 
> ...


please do because it is completely off topic. lol

I still figuring out how we are comparing mals to english bulldogs. How do we go from people not breeding in the breed standard to dogs that shouldn't exist from artificial breeding?


----------



## Fuzzybutts (Jul 21, 2011)

Moved to http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/99377-pedigree-dogs-being-ruined.html

:focus:

It looks like a pretty smart pup. How is training going? Mals and huskies can be notoriously headstrong!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I wanted to comment on the food thing- 

Do NOT just put him on any adult food. Puppy food is fine so long as you pay attention to the calcium levels in it. Growing bones in large breed puppies have nothing to do with protein and everything to do with calcium/phosphorus. 

Just pick a high-quality food that has less than or equal to 1.5% max. calcium to ensure slow growth since you are worried about it. Many people take the risk and feed high calcium foods to large growing puppies, but when the idea is there that this can cause bone/joint issues, why take the risk? Just feed a lower calcium food to help insure the best growth. 

Glad you're accepting of the pup regardless of breed. I have another question though- are you even sure of his age? If you or your father were misinformed about his age, you may have a different bases to judge his size on. IE; if he's actually almost 4 or 5 months old, he'd end up being smaller than if he was this size at 11 weeks.


----------



## Mahee (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey everyone,
Thanks again for the replies. I've been extremely busy lately! 
We haven't switched his food yet, but my father is in the city and we will head to the speciality dog food store soon and see what they have. I've told my father (the owner!) that he should wait until he is two to neuter him, and he agreed, so that won't be an issue.
Regarding his age, my father is friends with the breeder. He met the parents before they were bred, when the mother was pregnant and three days after they were born, so we're sure of his age, at least!
His training is going pretty well. He's definitely pretty sassy, and talks back when he's being scolded. When you tell him he can't do something, he'll grumble or bark, but he'll listen.
He's quite bright too, but has only learned a few commands so far because my father doesn't really work with him formally. Whenever I have him we spend time working on some basic commands, but I only have him a few times a month. Certain commands he struggles with, but you can tell he is trying to figure it out so he can get his treat! He definitely seems to enjoy the formal training stuff. He's also awesome on the lease! He wants to meet every person or dog that walks by, and sometimes will try to follow them, but a little bit of coaxing works wonders, and he rarely stops anymore. 
As far as the possibility of him being a Canadian Inuit Dog, he could be! I live in Nova Scotia, Canada.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Mahee said:


> His training is going pretty well. He's definitely pretty sassy, and talks back when he's being scolded. When you tell him he can't do something, he'll grumble or bark, but he'll listen.
> He's quite bright too, but has only learned a few commands so far because my father doesn't really work with him formally. Whenever I have him we spend time working on some basic commands, but I only have him a few times a month. Certain commands he struggles with, but you can tell he is trying to figure it out so he can get his treat! He definitely seems to enjoy the formal training stuff. He's also awesome on the lease! He wants to meet every person or dog that walks by, and sometimes will try to follow them, but a little bit of coaxing works wonders, and he rarely stops anymore.
> As far as the possibility of him being a Canadian Inuit Dog, he could be! I live in Nova Scotia, Canada.


 Hahahaha the talking back, that sounds similar! Maggie used to do it. Now that she is older and knows the commands she doesn't do it anymore! I kind of miss it. I think the pulling on the leash didn't start till she was 5-6 months. So it will happen soon. Just make sure when you have him to work hard on the training, mals and huskies need that structure training everyday!


----------



## Mahee (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello everybody,
Just wanted to stop by with some new pictures of Buck. August was very busy for me, so I hadn't seen Buck all month. I was in my hometown so stopped by my fathers place to pick him up. I couldn't believe the change! He's already losing that puppy look. People on the street often mistake him for a full grown dog. 










Here he is at the beach, attacking a vicious clam shell. He loves wading around in the water and digging in the sand!



















Last time I saw him I was trying to teach him not to play so roughly, among other things. He also had a bad habit of biting the backs of my legs when I was cooking and he wanted to play. It was getting very frustrating! Recently he has spent some time with his 2 year old half-brother, and the change is remarkable. When he play bites now, he barely uses any pressure. If he does bite too hard and I correct him, he stops biting right away. He still has some bad habits which I am working with, (mainly barking when he gets excited or pulling on the leash) but I'm happy with the progress he is making so far.
Anyways, I'll post a few more pictures as he grows up, for those that are interested! Thanks again for all the advice!


----------



## HerdersForMe (Jul 26, 2011)

Mahee said:


> Hello everybody,
> Just wanted to stop by with some new pictures of Buck. August was very busy for me, so I hadn't seen Buck all month. I was in my hometown so stopped by my fathers place to pick him up. I couldn't believe the change! He's already losing that puppy look. People on the street often mistake him for a full grown dog.
> 
> Here he is at the beach, attacking a vicious clam shell. He loves wading around in the water and digging in the sand!
> ...


Beautiful dog. I've always thought the best bite inhibition training comes from playing with other dogs. Glad to hear things are working out.


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

He's gorgeous!! 

Jen


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

more pictures!!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I just read through this thread and noticed that someone mentioned Mackenzie River Huskies. I live in Canada and many years ago I remember going to look at a puppy that was said to be a Mackenzie River Husky. His parents were there and they were huge and looked like this dog. I am wondering if that is why your father thought he was a Husky. Maybe this is what his friend has. I haven't looked them up so don't know if they are actually a recognized breed. Will have to look them up.


----------



## mountain woman (Jun 8, 2011)

Well... that dog may be the cutest most fluffy cuddler in the world!


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

lol this might sound funny but i like you OP ^_^ you are realistic about the northern breeds! He is ADORABLE by the way, but I think you already knew that haha! Good luck to you and your dad, I think you guys will have fun with this cutie!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

He's adorable!!!

A big, handsome man he'll be!


----------



## Mahee (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments everyone! Sorry I have taken a while to post, I've been gearing up for a busy school year!

I haven't seen Bucky again yet, but I'll post more pics anyway... enjoy!

Here is a picture of him when he was a month younger than the other pictures...










Most recent pics:



















After stealing a drink of my slushie on a hot summers day... Oops!!


----------



## Mahee (Jul 26, 2011)

I looked into this, and I can definitely see it! Some of the dogs (not the ones with the longer coats) look a lot like his parents, and the sizes make sense! Will get my father to check into it.

Also, just wanted to share some photos of my old dog too, since we seem to have a history of beautiful dogs. (I'm allowed to brag, I had nothing to do with the way they look!).

Dief was an old fashioned Scotch Collie who passed away about a year and a half ago, at 14 years of age. He was definitely the most amazing dog I've ever had, and my best friend by a long shot (and I have a lot of fantastic friends, but he was just that amazing).

Anyway, here he is at 13.



















And a photo that my friend took of me and Dief on her older fashioned camera. 










Pretty handsome for an old man! I wish I had more pictures of him when he was younger, but we grew up together, and I was too young to be concerned with cameras and picture taking!


----------



## Mahee (Jul 26, 2011)

Just a picture update of Buck  He is a bit over 6 months old now, and he is a total sweetie! 










He is getting quite big, and his coat is also slowly changing colours. Both of his parents were white with blondish-red markings. He has much more reddish-brown on him, but it is slowly becoming lighter and lighter, especially around his head and on his hind quarters.



















And this one, because it's funny...










Just curious, is he looking like a Malamute, or a Malamute x Husky cross, or some sort of other combination to anyone? His half-brother is 1/4 or 1/8 Rottweiler, which surprised me. Although it was on his mothers side, and they have different mothers. Anyway, just makes me guess if there are any surprise breeds mixed in with him too!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

What a beautiful pup!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

The name "Mackenzie River Husky" was used as a selling point to sell dogs of mixed parentage that were "better" at freighting and more "rare" allowing them to get more money for them. They were also known under several different names depending on what tribe in Alaska you were visiting. The name became common as it was too hard to differentiate between the different tribes' dogs as their characteristics were all very similar. Also called; Old Crow dogs, Ft. McPherson dogs, Red Mackenzie River Husky, Arctic Red dogs, Porcupine River dogs, Hay River dogs, etc

"One of the favorite strains of so-called "Huskies" used by the Mounties was the Mackenzie River Husky. These dogs have been variously described as part Eskimo dog and wolf to a mixture of several of the larger breeds such as Labrador, Newfoundland and Saint Bernard." They also claim to be the biggest of the "natural" sled dogs.

People also attempt to sell Mackenzie River Huskies as Mackenzie River Wolves. Calling them the "rarest" wolf that most people know little or nothing about as a way to make more money off of mixed breed dogs.

People also claim that the Mackenzie River Husky was also the breed that Admiral Byrd chose for his Antarctic expedition. Larger dogs were usually chosen for expeditions as they were thought to better withstand the Antarctic climate - but instead he chose 50 dogs of the smaller, faster type- The Siberian Husky.

They're not a recognized breed by any club. As the only recognized "husky" by a club is the Siberian Husky. 

In my opinion (which doesn't mean too much) Buck's probably just an Alaskan Malamute  A very, very handsome one.


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

I was looking in to this forum and my dog Lokey looked just your pup when he was 2 months i also though he was a malamute mix but i did a DNA test and found out Lokey was 100% Siberian Husky.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

My goodness what a big happy boy lol. I can def see malamute / husky


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

He´s very handsome  I think these dogs are gorgeous,but they shed their weight in fur so be prepared lol


----------

